# A58 announced



## Nervine (Feb 19, 2013)

It has officially been announced.

What are you thoughts?

Sony - Never miss the moment: the new ?58 from Sony : : News : Sony Europe Press Centre

[h=1]Never miss the moment: the new &#945;58 from Sony[/h]


*Capture fine detail with new 20.1 effective megapixels Exmor APS HD CMOS sensor*
*Grab fast-moving action with speedy 8fps* shooting and new Lock-on Autofocus*
*Shoot and view with confidence through new OLED Tru-Finder*
*Compose like a pro with new Auto Object Framing*
* In Tele-zoom Continuous Advance Priority AE mode



For lifes spontaneous moments  catch all the split-second excitement with the new &#945;58 interchangeable lens camera from Sony. With Translucent Mirror technology for speedy shooting with fast, accurate autofocus, its the must-have choice for grabbing those once-in-a-lifetime picture opportunities. Even if youre new to interchangeable lens photography, youll enjoy image quality that effortlessly exceeds your point-and-shoot compact camera, plus features youd expect from a far higher-priced DSLR.At the heart of the &#945;58 is a brand new Exmor APS HD CMOS sensor with an extremely high resolution of (approx.) 20.1 effective megapixels. Its teamed with an improved BIONZ image processing engine for exceptionally detailed, low-noise stills and Full HD video, plus an extra-wide sensitivity range of ISO 100 to 16000.Pick from the choice of 35 interchangeable A-mount lenses (including two tele-converters) and experience flawless images in virtually any lighting conditions, from dimly-lit interiors to atmospheric twilight scenes. Even if youre shooting handheld, SteadyShot INSIDE keeps pictures crisp and stable, letting you shoot with confidence at slower shutter speeds or higher zoom settings where wobbles are often a worry.Unlike ordinary DSLR cameras, SLT cameras by Sony use Translucent Mirror technology that directs light onto the main image sensor as well as a separate autofocus sensor. This means that subjects stay sharply focused at all times as you compose scenes with the tilt-angle LCD or through the high-resolution, high-contrast OLED Tru-Finder. And with no moving mirror to slow you down, youll enjoy non-stop live image preview during speedy burst shooting or while youre recording Full HD video.The &#945;58 is your ideal partner for grabbing the action as it happens  like sports, wildlife or spur-of-the-moment fun with friends and family. Tele-zoom Continuous Advance Priority AE mode brings that decisive moment closer with a high-speed burst of sharp images at 8 frames per second. The high-performance 15-point AF system now features Lock-on Autofocus with speedier, more accurate subject tracking. So now you can capture the athletic grace of a gymnast or animals in the wild with a burst of crisply-focused images, even if your subjects moving.Featured on previous models, Auto Portrait Framing has now evolved into even more versatile Auto Object Framing  helping you get better-looking, more professional results without effort. The &#945;58 judges whats in the scene  one person, two people, even moving objects or macro subjects  tracking, framing and cropping the shot to create powerful, professionally-framed compositions. Thanks to Pixel Super Resolution Technology by Sony, cropped images preserve the same resolution as the original exposure. Instantly selectable from the mode dial, Picture Effect lets you pick from a palette of 15 artistic in-camera treatments, like Toy Camera, Mono and Partial Colour.Framing, focusing and viewing your shots is a pleasure through the new OLED Tru-Finder. This bright, high resolution electronic viewfinder accurately shows the results of adjusting camera settings in real time. Instantly see the result of adjusting exposure compensation, aperture, ISO, white balance, Picture Effect and other parameters before you shoot not after. Its a great way to compose the perfect shot with confidence.The &#945;58 is the first-ever A-mount interchangeable lens camera from Sony that offers support for new TRILUMINOS Colour. Youll experience a dramatically expanded palette of vivid, ultra-realistic colours when videos and still images are played back on any BRAVIA TV with support for TRILUMINOS Display.The new &#945;58 interchangeable lens camera from Sony with Translucent Mirror technology is available from April 2013.- Ends ​*Technical specifications*

*SLT-A58*​Image Sensor
Exmor APS HD CMOS
Effective pixels
20.1 megapixels (approx.)
Sensitivity range
ISO 100  16000 (25600 with Multi Frame NR)
Autofocus system
15-point phase detection Live View AF with 3 cross sensors; with AF tracking in Tele-zoom Continuous Advance Priority AE mode
Continuous burst shooting (max.)
5 fps (8 fps in Tele-zoom Continuous Advance Priority AE mode)
Movie recording
Quick AF Full HD Movie (AVCHD 1920×1080, 50i/25p)
Electronic viewfinder
OLED Tru-Finder with 100% field coverage
LCD
460k-dot 6.7 cm (2.7-type) with adjustable angle
Image compositing functions
Auto HDR; Hand-held Twilight; Sweep Panorama; Anti Motion Blur; Multi Frame Noise Reduction
Image stabilisation system
SteadyShot INSIDE
Built-in flash
GN 10
Interfaces
HDMI; Multi Interface Shoe; Multi Terminal; Memory Stick Duo / SD card slots
Picture Effect
11 modes, 15 effects
Dimensions
128.6 x 95.5 x 77.7 mm (approx.)
Weight (body only)
492g (approx.)
Shooting stamina
Using Tru-Finder: 690 shots
Using LCD: 700 shots


----------



## HerkFE (Feb 19, 2013)

Glad they went to the OLED over the LCD viewfinder in the A57 as that was one of the main drawbacks I read in reviews on the camera. I am curious why the FPS dropped as I think the current A57 does 10 or 12fps. However, I think my overall opinion of it will be determined by the asking price personally. Having spent the past few weeks reading reviews, write ups, and talking to my friends who shoot at a semi professional to professional level I am really impressed with what Sony is doing with their cameras.


----------



## Blitz55 (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## ConradM (Feb 20, 2013)

HerkFE said:


> Glad they went to the OLED over the LCD viewfinder in the A57 as that was one of the main drawbacks I read in reviews on the camera. *I am curious why the FPS dropped as I think the current A57 does 10 or 12fps.* However, I think my overall opinion of it will be determined by the asking price personally. Having spent the past few weeks reading reviews, write ups, and talking to my friends who shoot at a semi professional to professional level I am really impressed with what Sony is doing with their cameras.



I'd guess it's because of the bigger sensor?


----------



## ConradM (Feb 20, 2013)

In for price.


----------

